# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  تفاوت ExtJS و JQuery و کدام یک ارجعتر و قوی تر و کاربردی تر هست ؟؟

## aminghaderi

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان
تفاوت ExtJS و JQuery و کدام یک ارجعتر و قوی تر و کاربردی تر هست ؟؟
و چرا jquery معروف تر شده است؟؟
لطفا با ذکر دلیل علمی .

لایسنس های انها به چه صورت است.

با تشکر.

----------


## saina2006

دوست عزیز هر دو خوبن، از لحاظ ساختاری ExtJs رو من خودم ترجیه میدم اما مشکل قیمتشه

----------


## aminghaderi

> دوست عزیز هر دو خوبن، از لحاظ ساختاری ExtJs رو من خودم ترجیه میدم اما مشکل قیمتشه


یه مشکل دیگه هم که داره ساختار منسجمی نداره در مرورگر اپرا هم یه سری المنت هاش کار نمی کنه .(نمی شه گفت Cross Browser نیست .) از نظر مقایسه ای هم نسخه های جدید ان مثل نسخه 4 اون نتونسته خودش رو هم پای پلاگین های جی کوئری کنه و اینکه جی کوئری بیشتر به یه زبان شبیه هست تا یه کتابخانه و اما ExtJs این طور نیست.
مورد دیگه که ExtJs قابلیت کار با زبان های سرور ساید رو بخ صورت پست بک نداره ، در حالی که jquery کاملا سازگاره ، و این ناسازگاری به دلیل ساختن المنت در زمان اجرا هست که از دید فنی برنامه ای هست که مهندسی ساز نیست؟!
دوستان اگر جایی رو اشتباه کردم بفرماید تا اصلاح کنم .

----------


## mrgraphy

jquery ساختار ساده تر و مفهومی تری نسبتExtJS داره و ننکته قابل توجه کم حجم بودن کتابخانه jquery هستش و ساده بودن syntax .

----------

